# Fishing Cartecay River, Ellijay



## Guv (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone fished the Cartecay River in the vicinity of Blackberry Mtn. Rivers Edge gated community? What do you use for trout fishing bait? Do you wade, float, kayak or what?  Where is the best place to gain access to the river? Are there any local guides in this vicinity that perhaps I could learn from by hiring them for a fishing day?  It seems like I saw a post in the past from Mossy Oak, if I remember correctly.  Is he a guide?  And most of all, does this area have pretty good fishing?
I am new to the forum and would appreciate you guys helping me out.
Thanks
Guv


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 28, 2006)

*Guv,*

I go up to the Cartecay, got a place in Rivers Edge on the backside of Blackberry Mtn. I catch alot of red eye bass in the Cartecay, I have caught quite a few trout, most came on small twist tail grubs oddly enough, we use them on the red eye bass but I guess you eat whats moving when your a fish. Just use light spinning gear 4lb P line, lead jig head and grubs of choice, make small presentations and make sure they can see them as the fish arent huge, theyre fun and its really more for the scenerey and relaxing, we float in a tube and fish the shoals and slack waters behind bushes and tree stumps, the biggest red eye Ive hung up there was just over a LB, they are fiesty and pull hard on micro gear


----------



## contender* (Aug 28, 2006)

Also some nice cats in the still holes behind the big rocks, also do good catching them where the water "swirls" behind rocks. The problem is access. Everybody has No Trespassing signs out and it's hard to find any.


----------



## Robk (Aug 28, 2006)

If you really want to fish some nice water for a day, MossyOak has a great stretch of water right in front of his house that he guides on.  I have personally spent several days fishing there and he has some monster trout in that area.  fair warning, not the place to fish for those faint of heart. He has some monster trout that will take your breath away and I grew up in maine with great trout fishing and this is the best I've found outside of there.


Rob


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Aug 28, 2006)

I caught a 32" rainbow up there a few months ago at Mossy's place. Here's his website:

www.southernsweetwateranglers.com

Have fun and bring A CAMERA!!! Mossy forgot his the day I landed mine.

Dan


----------



## MossyOak (Sep 5, 2006)

*Dan & Rob, yaw talking about me again ?*

GUV, 
Just go to my web site that Pale Blue Dunn posted and give me a shout or email me, my info is there..
The water temp is going down now and the trout are starting to get active.

Thx Dan & Rob, you guys are milking me for something I just know it  


Mossy


----------



## Robk (Sep 6, 2006)

Garrett,
Never asked for a thing and never will.  I just tell it like I see it.  A day away from the city and good trout fishing is all i crave outside of deer/Turkey/Hog hunting.   BTW we need to put that dog of yours to work soon on some of those feathered friends of mine up in Summerville.  

Rob


----------



## MossyOak (Sep 6, 2006)

*Feathered friends*

Rob...dont know if Guinness will be much good, the dove shoot this week-end showed me a very lazy dog, all he wanted to do is stay by me and steal my shade, though it was very hot, and his dad only dropped one bird, ..
He isnt gun shy, he just didnt have anything to go after  

I have my bow setup, I just put the broadheads on, are you getting in the woods saturday?
I have to set out my stand near the hse here, other than that I am ready..

Let me know when you want to shoot those pesty geese, I bought 2 comp n chokes for my ruger red label over the week-end, she's primed and ready..
Guinness is laying here on the floor telling me he is ready too


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Sep 6, 2006)

Garrett, if the river is high and cooling off I might come up there Tuesday and give it a whirl. Lemme know if it's a problem and call me sometime. You never call anymore so I have to assume you found a decent woman! 

Gimme a yell, brother.

Dan


----------



## Robk (Sep 6, 2006)

Even if he doesn't get into chasing wet geese at least I'll have a Black Lab sitting next to me while I fill the sky with steel BB's.  I'll let you know on coming up.  I picked up a stand myself and rechecked the pins on my bow this week.  I can't hunt Saturday but I have Sunday off and may take a wack at a mess of deer I saw on the Amicalola Tract of DF the other day.


Rob


----------

